# Tabellen und Text Ausgabe in Swing GUI



## snielsen (13. Jun 2009)

Hi,

in meinem Studium steh ich derzeit vor der Aufgabe einen mathematischen Algorithmus in einem Java Programm umzusetzen.
Wir schreiben ein kleines Programm, dass den Simplex Algorithmus auf ein Problem berechnet.

Die Ausgabe stellt mich derzeit vor das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich es am besten anstellen soll.
Die Ausgabe besteht zum einen aus ganz normalen Fließtext, zum anderen aus Tabellen ähnlichem Inhalt. Ich hab ein Bild der in etwa gewollten Darstellung angehängt. Der Output ist nicht statisch, sondern kann vom User über einen Next Button gesteuert werden.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Darstellung verschiedener Inhalte? Meine Versuche dass in einem JEditorPane oder JTextPane unterzubringen, sind bisher kläglich gescheitert. Die HTML Unterstützung des JEditorPane war da zuerst mein Ansatz, aber leider geht die Unterstützung ja nicht über HTML 3.2 hinaus, wodurch die Möglichkeiten die Rahmen differenziert einzustellen doch recht beschränkt sind. Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo Bibliotheken, die HTML 4 bzw. CSS Support bieten?
JTable ist meiner Einschätzung nach nicht das richtige Element für die Art der Inhalte, aber ich lasse mich da gerne eines besseren belehren

Hoffe, ich hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt und es kann mir jemand helfen.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Roar (13. Jun 2009)

snielsen hat gesagt.:


> JTable ist meiner Einschätzung nach nicht das richtige Element für die Art der Inhalte


warum nicht? In eine JTable kannst du alle inhalte reinschreiben die du willst und das sind ja nur zahlen und symbole im beispiel.
Doof wird nur die linien zu rendern.
Schau mal unter: https://xhtmlrenderer.dev.java.net/ damit kannst du deine ausgabe mit xhtml und css rendern, ist womöglich einfacher.


----------



## snielsen (13. Jun 2009)

Die Ausgabe wird auch viel Text enthalten, wodurch die Tableaus beschrieben werden. Mir war nicht bewusst, dass sich das auch alles mittels JTable einwandfrei darstellen lässt.

Flying Saucer Projekt scheint mir aber gut zu passen für mich. Dank Dir.


----------



## snielsen (14. Jun 2009)

Noch eine andere Frage zu Flying Saucer.

Kann man den Inhalt des Dokuments erweitern, ohne den bisherigen Inhalt wieder komplett mit reinschreiben zu müssen? Kennt sich da jemand mit aus?

Gruß


----------

